# Lanzar Optidrice 6.5 comps A+++++



## Abqrb2000 (May 20, 2007)

I recently installed the black Optidrive 6.5 comp set in my 1990 Mustang. I have fully deadened the door panels but have not covered the holes or used any acoustic foam yet. I was very skeptical at first. 
After three weeks of running them as hard as I can...WOW! They are absolutely awesome. The mids shake my mirrors and the titanium tweets are crystal clear. I would have been happy paying 400.00 for the set that cost only 109.00 shipped. They handle all the power with great precision and clarity. 
I love the old school Lanzar amps. I have several and am running An Opti 2100 on them no so they are getting 100 rms per side. I will eventually bridge my Opti4150 to them at 150+ rms per side. 



One Pair Laminated Paper Cone Mids:
* 6.5" Midrange Driver
* Paper Coating Cone
* 3" Black Aluminum Voice Coil
* Butyl Rubber Surround
* 250 Watts RMS/ 500 Watts Peak
* Frequency Response: 50-6KHz
* Impedance: 4 Ohms
# One Pair Aluminum Casing Tweeters:
* 1" Titanium Dome Tweeter
* Neodymium Magnet
* Aluminum Housings
* Flush Mount Only
* Frequency Response: 1.2-25KHz
* Impedance: 4 Ohms
# One Pair Passive Crossover Network:
* Two - Way passive Crossovers
* 12dB Octave Slope
* Gold Plated Connectors
* Fully-Protected Circuitr


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

I havn't heard any Lanzar stuff since the late '80s early '90s when they were top notch. I remember the components at that time sounded really good. I never ran them but a friend sold Lanzar and had them in his car. I loved the Opti amps and have experienced the 2100 and the 4150. I was blown away by the 50C. That amp put out 1'000 watts at 1ohm and was rated as a 50 watt amp. A friend used two Lanzar 15's in a Camaro pushed by a 50C and it blew the panel by the rear seat off, made the hatch lock cylinder fall to pieces and spin in the casing, and pushed the rear glass nearly out of the rubber seal. I'm shocked to hear this review of the newer Lanzar components as I've passed on them since Lanzar sold out to Pyramid(IIRC). This goes to show that most any speaker can be used with good results if you take the time to properly install and tune.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

That is nice looking set of comps. I am suprised they look that good and the x-over looks that nice for the price. Hell I might get a pair just to check them out for hell of it. Might be the new bang for the buck right here.


----------



## Abqrb2000 (May 20, 2007)

I just put 150 rms from an old school Lanzar 4150 bridged and they sound even better! The bass also seems to be getting stronger like the mid is getting broke-in? I drove them hard for several hours and the rocked with all types of music and the mid never got too hot maybe from the 3" voice coil.
I wander what they would sound like with more power?


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

what is the mounting depth on these?


----------



## Abqrb2000 (May 20, 2007)

I measured it at 2 3/4 inches. Here is the link to Lanzar also.
http://www.lanzar.com/itempage.asp?MODEL=OPTI6C


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

who's building that for them? morel?


----------



## Abqrb2000 (May 20, 2007)

That is a good question..


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Where can u get them online for $109?


----------



## Abqrb2000 (May 20, 2007)

From Etronics.com 109.00
There are also the Aluminum Optidrive comps that look similar but have a silk tweeter. I would stay with one of Optidrive lines. 
http://www.etronics.com/product.asp?stk_code=lanopti6c&store=&catid=5767


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the silver Optidrive mid bass drivers good buy? Comparable? Sorry if Im intruding!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Seems like the driver is similar to the cadence top of the line and the new Soundstream reference. Same 3 inch voice coil, cone and basket


----------



## Abqrb2000 (May 20, 2007)

WrenchGuy said:


> I have the silver Optidrive mid bass drivers good buy? Comparable? Sorry if Im intruding!


Are you saying you like them or asking how good they are? They seem very similar to the black paper ones..


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Abqrb2000 said:


> Are you saying you like them or asking how good they are? They seem very similar to the black paper ones..


The silver ones arent paper hmmmm I was lookin for an opinion I havent used mine yet. I was wondering how they perform. There so many choices and for 50 bucks i just bought them to see.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

WrenchGuy said:


> The silver ones arent paper hmmmm I was lookin for an opinion I havent used mine yet. I was wondering how they perform. There so many choices and for 50 bucks i just bought them to see.


try them and see? i doubt any of us have tried them or even heard them at a shop.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.soundstream.com/components-reference.htm
with silk

same metal as the lanzar
http://www.soundstream.com/images/products/main/speakers/twt2-3-lg.jpg

I have a set in my fathers truck mated with a Dayton RS mid and it is not bad.


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

> High-Pass (Hz) 3.5K
> Low-Pass (Hz) 70


what?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

ive seen them in person as well as the soundstream ref's they are basically the same thing


----------



## 9050lx (Sep 2, 2007)

Are the mids dual voice coil and how high can they play without breakup?


----------



## Abqrb2000 (May 20, 2007)

I am still loving them. I am not an audio expert. I can say that these sound great and when turned up. They maintain clarity. I am still running 150rms to each side.
The mids are not dual vc and with the bass down I can turn it up to 34 of 36 on the volume with the amp gains all the way up. I am very impressed. One pair is all I need they are like a concert.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone else have any reports on these, I just happened on the silver color ones cheap and wondered. Both 6.5 mid bass and comp sets available did not see black ones at this place... Lanzar (OPTI64) One Pair 6.5'' Mid-Bass Driver Pair of 6.5 for $40+ship, I bought here before shipping gets really cheap (last time I bought) the more stuff you buy. I tend to like silk and other 1" soft dome type tweeters, but not always. I'll look around for the other ones.

From what I have been told the Lanzar Opti is pretty good product and better than the standard lanzar/pyle/etc....for the price range of course. Someone also said the PG comps were a good deal.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Man those soundstreams gave me a woody! if i can find these around the same price as the lanzars, i might order a set just to have.


----------



## n2audio (Dec 28, 2007)

it's probably not going to do you much good trying to compare the opti65 to the opti64. If nothing else, the 65's use the 3" voice coil which by itself makes them entirely different speakers.

I'm running the 65's -- basically the opti6c component set, but instead of the OptiTW tweeters I'm using the TCS's.

They're amplified by a Zed Opti100.4, bridged and DMM set for 180x2.
I really like them even though I haven't done much to improve the door panel mounting location. They can definitely handle some power. Actually I just got a new Opti4x400d I'm going to be installing soon. It's supposed to do 100x4 and 360x2 bridged. I plan to set it at 250x2.


























and for good measure


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, definitely better looking than I would have expected


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone else have any reports on these? You know you're a bit sick when you have no need beyond pure curiosity, but I may do it.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Keep this thread going, I would be very interested in these if I needed a 6.5. Right now I'm going to try to go larger when I dig into it but it may not work out. Note the mid (midbass?) for the white ones (it looks the same) is available as a bare 6.5 midbass pair for $40 IIRC.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like you're right. I've seen them for at least $58 if not less for the mids. I'm thinking about replacing one half of my setup with the OPTI6C just for kicks. Do a detailed review, then sell if inferior.

Now how they compare to my ID OEMs and Seas Neo, no clue. Not a big fan of the Neos so far, but the OEMs are damn nice.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I bought once from this place no problem, the shipping drops if you buy quantity. Lanzar (OPTI64) One Pair 6.5'' Mid-Bass Driver


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are going to buy anything lanzar, I highly suggest qualitycaraudio.com.
They are essentially lanzar direct. They will match any price.

The web site looks crap and if you call you might think to yourself that it's not all that profesionnal but this place is all about customer satisfaction. If you don't like it, you can return it within 30days no questions asked. That place is 100%.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

AAAAAAA said:


> If you are going to buy anything lanzar, I highly suggest qualitycaraudio.com.
> They are essentially lanzar direct. They will match any price.
> 
> The web site looks crap and if you call you might think to yourself that it's not all that profesionnal but this place is all about customer satisfaction. If you don't like it, you can return it within 30days no questions asked. That place is 100%.



I don't see any components by Lanzar on their website.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope the link works.

Optidrive 700 Watt 6.5'' Component System - OPTI6C - Lanzar - Quality Audio Inc.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

The OPTI64 are not the same as the OPTI65 mids, hence the price differential. And that site listed 'Quality car audio' doesn't list these components anyway. Here's an example of the OPTI65s

Lanzar One Pair 6.5'' Mid-Bass Driver OPTI65 | Midrange Speakers | Midbass | eMazingAudio.com


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry

Optidrive 6.5'' Mid-Bass Drivers - OPTI65 - Lanzar - Quality Audio Inc.


----------



## JRJOMO (May 29, 2009)

Those are really nice looking


----------



## n2audio (Dec 28, 2007)

I just got my opti4x400d installed to run my 6c's. 250x2 rms (an increase from 180) and those opti65's seriously came to life.

I can't imagine a better 6.5 driver for the price.


----------

